
Sonic: Fast, lightweight and schema-less search back end (Rust) - based2
https://crates.io/crates/sonic-server
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cccwe1/a_simpl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cccwe1/a_simple_example_of_git_bisect_command/)

